
Stroke drug may help Covid-19 patients avoid ventilators - defined
https://consumer.healthday.com/infectious-disease-information-21/coronavirus-1008/could-stroke-drug-help-covid-19-patients-avoid-ventilators-756130.html
======
easytiger
> Patients in respiratory failure develop blood clots in the lungs and tiny
> blockages in the lung's blood vessels. These tiny clots keep blood from
> reaching air spaces in the lungs, and that's where blood normally receives
> oxygen from the lungs.

This video gives what I thought was a good overview of how this comes about in
this and similar diseases should they develop advanced respiratory failure
symptoms

[https://youtu.be/PWzbArPgo-o](https://youtu.be/PWzbArPgo-o)

~~~
zhengiszen
Thanks very informative video

------
Kaibeezy
Repurposing existing drugs that have already passed safety assessments makes
so much sense I was surprised the expert quoted even had to say it. Is this
_not_ standard procedure for research in normal times, and priority in a
health emergency?

~~~
vikramkr
Yes of course it's standard procedure (it's not like there are many other
options - "invent some fundamental new science to cure it within the next
couple months to years to stop the pandemic" is not super feasible- even if we
did sort of pull it off once on HIV). the article seems to be written for
laypersom audience where you wouldn't expect to take that for granted.

